# Natural IUI



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello I was wondering if you can help me before my consultation with my consultant incase I end up looking like a div .........

I have read the "idots guide" that you have prepared for IUI but can you have drug free IUI  ie just the blasting without all the drugs or does it not work like that 

Thanks for advise
ems


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Emma 
I am a novice too so dont really know, I s'pose it depends on your reasons for having IUI?

I am starting to inject with Menopur drug on Wednesday!!

I suppose the fertility drugs give you more of a chance to get pregnant as usually a woman only produces one egg if everything is normal, but with the drugs you can produce 1-3.

Maybe someone else knows??


----------



## NicolaG (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Emma

Yes you can have natural IUI, I am currently 24 weeks pregnant and I had natural IUI this time.  This is my 2nd pregnancy and we got caught on the first attempt this time without any drugs etc...  whereas when I had IUI 4 years ago I was taking clomid etc... and it took 4 attempts to get pregnant with my little boy!!  

I hope this helps a little, but I suppose everybodys circumstances are different.  Good luck with your IUI and I hope that you have as much success as we have had!!

Love Nic xxx


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello !

Yes you can have natural iui but I am sure your consultant will advise you on the best option for you.
If you've had all the tests and you're in the unexplained bracket then I would imagine that you'll start with the gentler options before moving on to more intrusive methods.

Good luck !!!!!!!       

Elfiex


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Emma,

It all seems to depend on your consultant / hospital. I live in Brighton, and here for unexplained IF, we can have 6 IUI's on the NHS; but 4 of those are natural, unless there is a specific reason why you need drugs. We get 10,000mg of pregnyl to stimulate ovualtion about 24 hours before basting, but other than that; no drugs!
I am currently on my third attempt; if this doesn't work I'd like to move on to assisted, but I think we will be told we have to wait until the 5th go.

I think it's great to have a few natural goes, but not convinced that 4 is the right number!

Good luck for your journey,

xx


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks very much for taking the time to reply to my post.

It just seems as I seem to have a diminished ovarian reserve (retesting next month) then natural may be better as it would be less fiddling with my delicate eggs ?

Ok that is useful to know. I am just in the process of finding out whether my PCT (primary care trust) or something like that will actually pay for it. They are a bit stingy round here ! 

Thanks

Ems


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Ems,

Like the other girls have said, yes, you can have natural IUI without drugs. I'm on my third unassisted IUI (I'm being basted tomorrow). I've been unstimulated so far because I'm unexplained IF and I also seem to have a problem with a low womb lining. The side effect of clomid is that in some cases it can thin your lining. So, it makes you produce more eggs, but they have less chance of implanting and a higher chance of early MC due to insufficient lining. I have heard that the first cycle of clomid is effective and it's the prolonged use that's an issue.

The dr told me today that an alternative stimulation would be to administer FSH(?) rather than clomid. This could actually thicken up the lining.

I'm currently having my IUIs at Barts on the NHS. If this doesn't work this time, I'm planning on doing an IUI cycle with geeta nargund at Create Health and possibly natural IVF. There's a thread on this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41397.90.html
This tx is a good option for women wishing to take a low drug option. It's much cheaper and you can do cycles back to back. So although the success rate is lower, taken over 4 consecutive cycles, it has ok stats and costs less than a single high drug cycle. Geeta's IUI method seems very good too. She does lots of deep scanning and times the IUI with a trigger shot. She works weekends too.

Good luck!

Lou
x


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

Thats REALLY interesting ! Thank you for replying. 

I had a look at her web site and all the prices are there and seem very reasonable - also it is great not to have your body pumped with drugs if you don't want to or need to. 

Now its time for the stupid questions. If they don't "make" you ovulate by injection how do they know when you ovulate ?? I am having a heavily monitored cycle at the moment - as I have a short luteal phase and late ovulation. They said that they could never just "catch" ovulation or if they did it would be one in a million. 

Is it heavily reliant on opk's and POAS ? How do I check out her sucess rates and do you know anyone personally who rates her - how did you come across it.

How do they do it at barts  Why would you want to move. I too am having acupuncture and I love it. I don't know if it does me any good. ALso am seeing a nutritionist and a reflexologist its expensive work but I'd rather, like you I think, do it naturally to start off with.

Thanks so much Ems


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Em,

Why don't you drop in on our thread on Natural IVF:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41397. We're a friendly bunch and spme of the ladies have already been through the cycles.

You can also do a form of stimulated cycle with them, so they have ways of catching your ovulation. Geeta only does IUI with a trigger shot anyway as she thinks this is better and more accurate for timing. She also uses very deep scanning methods which check the blood flow to the uterus and follies etc, so I think that people come out of the tx knowing a lot more about potential problems.

I came across it because I personally don't like the idea of too many drugs, especially since I'm so far unexplained. Also because I have lining issues and so clomid isn't a good idea for me.

Barts atm offer regular IVF. I'd like to move because I want to do natural IVF before I do stimulated IVF as I'd like to give the natural the bets chance I have without having put my body through too much stimulation. My FSH seems to be rising fast in the last year and this is an issue for me. It's still at a good level but has an upward trend.

Maybe see you on the natural thread.

Lou
x


----------

